# Jay Cutler Offseason?  Is this picture real?



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys I found this picture on google images today.  Do you guys think its real?  I know you can do some crazy shit with photoshop but if it is fake they did a pretty good job in my opinion.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im more leaning toward not real because of all his off season guest posing but maybe this was early in his career before he was so popular?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 30, 2011)

That giant gut isnt real.  He dosent get a giant gut like some offseason BBers do.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)

totally fake.


----------



## Built (Apr 30, 2011)

I've seen him in the off-season - and no, not a chance.

And I don't like the guy, so I have no reason to defend him.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 30, 2011)

that pic is from several years ago when he wasn't doing as many appearances.....before he won his first sandow


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

alright thanks guys thats what I figured.  I know Lee Priest blimps out in the off season like that


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like Fat Bastard in that pic.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> that pic is from several years ago when he wasn't doing as many appearances.....before he won his first sandow


so it is a real picture?


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> so it is a real picture?



i believe it is real....i've seen this pic out for at least 4-5 years ago


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

wow thats crazy


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2011)

Off season back in May 2005.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Off season back in May 2005.


fuckin insane man.  Massive.  In my pic hes just a fat blob though lol


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 30, 2011)

its a real pic of him but the head was reduced to make the body look bigger, looks like the cheeks have been blown out a bit too.
i have bumped into him before though off season and he was not the leanest guy in the group...


----------



## Livebig14 (May 1, 2011)

antisocialcreep said:


> its a real pic of him but the head was reduced to make the body look bigger, looks like the cheeks have been blown out a bit too.
> i have bumped into him before though off season and he was not the leanest guy in the group...


I just figured he had really bad moonface due to the dosage of dbol he was most likely running


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I know Lee Priest blimps out in the off season like that


----------



## otis332 (May 1, 2011)

Too misshaped. I dont think real.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 1, 2011)

It's a fake


----------



## djm6464 (May 1, 2011)

i vote fake too, hes know to stay pretty decent in the off season....and the cheeks look beyond fake


----------



## bentoverrows (May 3, 2011)

Built said:


> I've seen him in the off-season - and no, not a chance.
> 
> And I don't like the guy, so I have no reason to defend him.



What is so annoying about Jay Cutler ??

I have seen his video 'New Improved and beyond' he talks good and says that he gives his fans more than their moneys worth by getting into the crowd section.


----------



## D-Lats (May 3, 2011)

Marat said:


>



Lee priest is a chump! Big arms and a fat gut the guy was a clown. I read md and he's always rambling about a comeback.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lee priest is a chump! Big arms and a fat gut the guy was a clown. I read md and he's always rambling about a comeback.


To short anyways he couldnt pull it off


----------



## Livebig14 (May 3, 2011)

seems to be mixed opinions on the Jay picture.  Oh well guess we will never know for sure


----------



## Livebig14 (May 3, 2011)

CAIN said:


> And yet most people will still carry on with their lives.


this is true buddy.  Good observation


----------



## adrien (May 3, 2011)

fake


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

Idk.. seems fake he just has to much fat on his sides.


----------



## tommygunz (May 6, 2011)

hmmm....


----------



## tommygunz (May 6, 2011)

bumping 300 in bulking stage in his last youtube vids and looked thick, not like in the pics, fakes


----------

